# Eyes from a Pier?



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

I know a lot of guys catch walleyes casting from different piers on Erie, just curious, is this the time of year for that? What are typically productive presentations? I'm thinking a few Rapala Shad Raps, or Minnow Raps. East 72nd? Edgewater?


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

I've got some nice ones off the Huron pier in the fall. Usually the two weeks around Thanskgiving are good. Rapala husky jerks work great when the fish are there. I have also got them on Rattletraps.

I've never fished the piers this time of year.

CG


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Jim,

Big stickbaits usually are the best, HJ-12's, HJ-14's, F-18 floating rapalas, bomber 15a, floating and suspending rouges etc. I've tried trolling shad style baits many times but they just don't work to well with the exception of the xrap which I have had some good nites bites on. 

Just about any color can work on any given night, firetiger and clown are some of the first I'll run along with purple sunfire, blue chrome, glass perch, blue glass, and pink glass also get wet. 


Hope this helps

Kevin


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

They are catching them now. It's always a crap shoot at best as you never know when they will be in. I use Husky Jerks in size 12 and 14, 14 mostly. The 2 goto colors for me are chrome/blue and clown. Keep the retrieve SUPER slow. I used to fish Huron, now I stick to Lorain as its closer and has produced much better for me from shore.


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

Thanks for the advice guys. I'm gonna head out tomorrow night after work and cast a bit. I just need to get my fix. I enjoy just casting, I mean, its better than nothing.


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

Let us know how you do.


----------



## BigMha (Nov 24, 2005)

i've got 2 from e.72nd this spring...both on x-rap 12's....clown and glass ghost. and it is a crap shoot...the 2 nights i caught mine i was basically the only one that caught one while i was there...on 4/29 they were catching them ALL around me and i got :S . good luck to you . i've heard the were catching them down at edgewater too, i've yet to try lorain or huron... keep me posted


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

Knew you guys wouldn't let me down. No action for an hour and a half, only saw one fish caught. Around 2am, BAM! Caught 6 eyes in an hour. Kept two big boys, measured 27 and 29. NICE! :B


----------



## BigMha (Nov 24, 2005)

MuskieJim said:


> Knew you guys wouldn't let me down. No action for an hour and a half, only saw one fish caught. Around 2am, BAM! Caught 6 eyes in an hour. Kept two big boys, measured 27 and 29. NICE! :B


lorain? 72nd? edgewater?


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

Lake Erie. 




just kidding. Edgewater


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

Got a few more last night. Check em out. 28 and 30 inches. Different location though.


----------

